# Anyone fish near shore tomorrow



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

out of Free Port and have room?


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

thought you got a boat?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

The skiff boat is so flat and it won't get over 1.5ft wave w/o getting so wet and rough ride. Besides, it has been sat for three months and needs some tune up, carb works, and trailer tag. I would not have asked if it can do it. And as always I share cost and appreciate for the trip. Once my flat boat is ready I can trade bay fishing for a nearshore. Thank you for reminding.


----------

